# 16 Inch Softball



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2021)

In my Chicago suburb we played with a 16 inch softball and when I visited other cities all were 12 inch. What size balls did you use?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 20, 2021)

When I played fast-pitch for our Parks and Recreation adult league we used a high compression 11-inch ball. I think that's the largest baseball I've ever used. We could only use metal bats, too. No doubt the larger high compression baseballs are wooden bat busters.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> In my Chicago suburb we played with a 16 inch softball and when I visited other cities all were 12 inch. What size balls did you use?


I am from Chicago also...16 inch was all I have known...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 21, 2021)

I remember an old video in YouTube about Chi Town 16 inch softball. The vid was about one and a half minute but an online pal me it is a reflection of Chicago in that it had 16 inch softball, fights among the players, cursing, and arguments with the umpire.  I esp liked the ump's South Side accent.  Sadly, the video has disappeared and I could not trace it. But it sure gave me lots of laffs!

When you guys play 16 inch, do you use gloves? Wooden bats? In your reply, no cursing allowed.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

16 Inch Softball​
I could prolly hit* that*

.....if I had a 16 inch bat

Since early teens, I've swung for the fences
I either whiffed, or trotted around the bases
Usually strode to the plate and back to the dugout most times

Never played much softball, but had a friend that caught for *The King and His Court*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> I remember an old video in YouTube about Chi Town 16 inch softball. The vid was about one and a half minute but an online pal me it is a reflection of Chicago in that it had 16 inch softball, fights among the players, cursing, and arguments with the umpire.  I esp liked the ump's South Side accent.  Sadly, the video has disappeared and I could not trace it. But it sure gave me lots of laffs!
> 
> When you guys play 16 inch, do you use gloves? Wooden bats? In your reply, no cursing allowed.


No gloves and yes wood bats. The hard core players that were older could pitch that 16 inch ball a lot faster than you would imagine. We just played to play but the leagues took it real serous and they were very good athletes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> When you guys play 16 inch, do you use gloves? Wooden bats? In your reply, no cursing allowed.


No gloves, wood bats (metal bats not invented then) Swearing was optional..


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> 16 Inch Softball​
> I could prolly hit* that*
> 
> .....if I had a 16 inch bat
> ...


Actually the players in the leagues played with a ball that was hard and could drive it a long way like out of the park. Keep in mind the pitchers threw it with a lot of velocity.. It was cool to watch because they were dead serious about the games.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> the pitchers threw it with a lot of velocity.. It was cool to watch because they were dead serious about the games.


And....it had plenty of hop on it
Easily made fools of many a slugger


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 27, 2021)

*{*off topic*}*


OK guys, just going off topic for a short while to present Bill Gleason.  Those of you from Chicago knew him very well.  Most of us only saw him once we got cable tv.  A fascinating character and a true Chicagoan.  Not only  that ~ his South Side accent is one for the ages:









I bet he watched quite a few 16 inch Chicago games over his many years.


----------

